# MBTI and Quotes



## auburnstar (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you like quotes (for example "to be and not to be")? What's your MBTI?

I would say that: 

Extroverts and introverts like quotes equally
Intuitiors prefer quotes over sensors
Feelers slightly prefer quotes over thinkers (depends what quote)
Perceivers and judgers like quotes equally

^^Seeing if this rings true.


----------



## Ambiguity (Apr 4, 2013)

In the end everybody likes quotes? Perhaps feelers and intuitions will use more quotes. But who doesn't like a spot on quote which defines exactly what you want to say?

I can understand that people dislike quotes that are misused or simplifies something too much.

Like using 'ignorance is bliss' (while that's not the full quote!) when ignorance is not tolerable at the moment.


----------



## Ambiguity (Apr 4, 2013)

And I don't know about N>S. S does remember those quotes better I think?


----------

